# Jotul Combi #1



## larrypac (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought a Jotul Combi #1 for my camp.  It seems to be in pretty good condition.  Door does not slide to smoothly but I did not see any broken parts underneath it.  Can anyone give me clearances for this stove?  I have searched this site and the net in general with no luck.  Thanks, Larry


----------



## Gunks (Feb 3, 2012)

Just came across your post.  I used to have a Jotul #1.  As you can see from the picture, there is not a lot of clearance on the back and the sides.  I am not sure if it's up to code since the stove came with the house.  We used it for about 8 years before we replaced it.


----------



## stoveguy13 (Feb 3, 2012)

dose it have a listing plate on it?


----------



## begreen (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice, it looks to be in pretty good shape. If I recall right, this stove had fairly stiff clearance requirements. It can really put out some heat. That's why you see it in settings with brick wall shield for clearance reduction. If no plate with clearances on the back of the stove it needs to be 36" from combustibles, in all directions. For the sticky door, try some graphite on the hinge pivots. 

At a minimum I would follow these guidelines for this stove:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/wood_stove_clearances_installing_it_safely

if you need to reduce clearances, here is a table showing options:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/NFPA_Wall_Clearance_Reductions/


----------



## webbie (Feb 3, 2012)

Somebody somewhere has a manual - I am sure of that.
It's just a matter of finding one. 

Hopefully someone will read this post and help. 

I know these stoves were not very close clearance, because they put out a lot of heat! That said, the UL listed clearance might be a little closer than the 36" due to the size and shape of the stove (not as many large flat walls).

I seem to remember some reduced clearances (maybe 24") in a corner installation. 
Hey, if you are a Facebook member, post a quick request on their (jotul facebook) site - maybe one of their FB followers or someone in the tech dept has one......


----------

